# New Camera



## LAKingsFan (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey guy's,

I just got my new camera. It's a Canon EOS 20D Digital Camera. I tested it out and really liked it. Photo's to come!

Ron


----------



## Dario (Dec 31, 2005)

Excellent choice!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## punkinn (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAKingsFan_
> <br />Hey guy's,
> 
> I just got my new camera. It's a Canon EOS 20D Digital Camera. I tested it out and really liked it. Photo's to come!
> ...



Dang!  Awesome choice, yessiree.  Congratulations!!  []

Nancy


----------



## punkinn (Jan 4, 2006)

So Ron, how's that 20D coming along you lucky dawg you![]   What lens did you buy to start out with?  I highly recommend Canon's IS (Image Stabilized) selection of lenses as a "FWIW" comment.   

Nancy


----------

